# Benidorm, Spain



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

old pictures








.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I love this town! It looks like a cross between a Brazilian City and a French/Italian riviera town. Old highrises for density and newer scrapers for height. My kinda town.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

JuanPaulo said:


> I love this town! It looks like a cross between a Brazilian City and a French/Italian riviera town. Old highrises for density and newer scrapers for height. My kinda town.


yes, it is really strange, and I think that in the next years will be built towers and buildings with beautiful designs, and some are being built right now or have been built


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*Hotel Asia Gardens*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ oh, great pictures, this place seems beautiful


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

el palmesano said:


>


:cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

uke:uke:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ have you seen the thread, or just comment because you read benidorm??

I agree, most of the places are ugly, but the city has many attractive parts also


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice pics...:cheers:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

Benidorm is not the best city but the beaches nearby are just amazing. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

pictures from Benidrom, and from Benidorm at the background from Aleta



dosmundos said:


> Muy buenos aportes Kaetzar, excepto el de las cifras del paro hno:
> 
> (por suerte hay gente en el gobierno muy vinculada al sector financiero internacional que hará las reformas "necesarias" :angel
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

anacleta said:


> Benidorm is not the best city but the beaches nearby are just amazing. Thanks for the pics!


yes, isn't a prety city, but have really nice places and natural views

and.. every ugly city can change with time..


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

I'll be going to Benidorm next month... Cant wait.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

so, take good pictures and post then here!! haha

and if it is possible pictures from the avenues that people never take, all the pictures are from the buildings :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM por SANTIVALLADOLID, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonesandpiper/6819025672/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por angel - Tarragona, en Flickr


IMG_4344 por MANUEL IGLESIAS ALBIR 2010, en Flickr


IMG_4351 por MANUEL IGLESIAS ALBIR 2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4343 por MANUEL IGLESIAS ALBIR 2010, en Flickr


IMG_4355 por MANUEL IGLESIAS ALBIR 2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terraza Habitación VIP por Hotel Montemar, en Flickr


Vistas desde el Solarium por Hotel Montemar, en Flickr


Vistas desde el Solarium por Hotel Montemar, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickrkusi/6952464375/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

['Ô] por Kowska.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Montemar visto desde la playa por Hotel Montemar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0452 por johnnynightmares, en Flickr


DSC_0443 por johnnynightmares, en Flickr


Cielo de Benidorm por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#benidorm por SUXSIEQ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguel_cb/6804059802/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La noche, según Benidorm por pablincillo., en Flickr


3939 Spain,Benidorm.JPG por andy..T, en Flickr


Benidorm por Claire351, en Flickr


Lighted Promenade (Explore 02/03/2012) por ORIONSM, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

3946 Spain,Benidorm.JPG por andy..T, en Flickr


Plaça del Castell por Rob.NG15, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Almudena Raya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm desde la ermita por Almudena Raya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rebeccaraephotography/6941847355/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Beach por Rob.NG15, en Flickr


Benidorm Beach por Rob.NG15, en Flickr


Benidorm Beach por Rob.NG15, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dalmatas Piscina 5 por Ona Sol Hotels, en Flickr


Benidorm 2/12 (5) por pacodonderis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vista Oro Piscina 6 por Ona Sol Hotels, en Flickr


Vista Oro Terraza por Ona Sol Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bristol Park Piscina 1 por Ona Sol Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fleming Piscina 1 por Ona Sol Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Grassiarse1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Poniente, atardecer (Color Version) por J.Romeu, en Flickr


Benidorm por Grassiarse1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bristol Park Jardin por Ona Sol Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiquiphoto/6792961336/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

v_09_v_05_benidorm_05 por jrcumplido, en Flickr


v_09_v_05_benidorm_04 por jrcumplido, en Flickr


v_09_v_05_benidorm_10 por jrcumplido, en Flickr


v_09_v_05_benidorm_06 por jrcumplido, en Flickr


v_09_v_05_benidorm_23 por jrcumplido, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aditya7840/6930574547/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Altea por doggy4, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/petsclips/6931073099/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr



Benidorm por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6926210649/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidvidal94/6780376704/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/irenne13/6926620195/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ventanal restaurante por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Old vs. New por Light & Coffee, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vista general por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Vista general hotel por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Vista exteriores hotel por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr



Terraza hotel por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vista desde el mar por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zornotz/6925148669/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Entrada hotel por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Fachada por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Animación en piscina por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibram_van_osta/6777230702/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibram_van_osta/6923343379/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fachada por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vista habitación por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Piscina por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Piscina por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Piscina por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio principal por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr








[/url] Vista general por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm en diciembre por scmbenidorm, en Flickr


Benidorm - Plaza Triangular - Poniente por J.Romeu, en Flickr


Benidorm Rincon de Loix, al Final de la Playa de Levante por puertazato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fachada Hotel por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


Fachada con piscina por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vista piscina por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr



Vistas habitación por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Piscina por Servigroup Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

de nada 

yo nunca he ido y por eso hice el hilo, porque siempre muestran fotos desde arriba y de rascacielos feos, y creia que algo mas debia haber en Benidorm.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supertal/6970552759/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Big Tree por Mickaul, en Flickr


Ambassador Hotel por Mickaul, en Flickr


KM Nightclub por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aqualandia - Benidorm por Ubierno, en Flickr


Aqualandia - Benidorm por Ubierno, en Flickr


Aqualandia - Benidorm por Ubierno, en Flickr


Benidorm from Aqualandia por Ubierno, en Flickr


Benidorm from Aqualandia por Ubierno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm from TERRA MITICA por Ubierno, en Flickr


Benidorm from TERRA MITICA por Ubierno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TERRA MITICA - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


Inferno - TERRA MITICA - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


TERRA MITICA - Benidorm por Ubierno, en Flickr


Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terra Mitica - Benidorm - Spain por Ubierno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Superman has an Epiphany por irl_deano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Shorelines and skyscrapers por ORIONSM, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6241355223/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Moon Rising Over The Mediterranean Sea por enrico.m.crisostomo, en Flickr


Postales de Benidorm - Playa de Levante nocturna por Pedro Ferrer / www.pedroferrer.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Andalucia por Wielerpro.nl, en Flickr


Finish La Vuelta Time Trial Benidorm por Wielerpro.nl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cable-Ski Benidorm (2) por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


Cable-Ski Benidorm por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

In the summertime por Robertfoto, en Flickr


Benidorm dede Levante al anochecer (Procesado desde iPad) por davic, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gemelos 28. Benidorm por Jaime GP, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP9842.JPG por JMVC71, en Flickr


IMGP9851.JPG por JMVC71, en Flickr


IMGP9844.JPG por JMVC71, en Flickr


IMGP9854.JPG por JMVC71, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP9767.JPG por JMVC71, en Flickr


DSC_3597 por @OldBlueShoe, en Flickr


Benidorm_DSC4255 por cjb22, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

panoramica nocturna de Benidorm por Al method for All, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm #04 por Cesar Bel, en Flickr


Day 35 threesixfive por richzerofour, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por rubenrumu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Deep Blue por dwayne miras, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4288404712/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Promenade, Poniente Beach, Benidorm por pge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Qualifier Benidorm por WeAreButlins, en Flickr


y será, o no será... por Radars Over The Ghosts Of Chernobyl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 069 por manutorre, en Flickr



Benidorm 027 por manutorre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

KAf010 (52) por kitten's-arse, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Jose Palazón, en Flickr


Benidorm por Jose Palazón, en Flickr



Benidorm por Jose Palazón, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://sindramas.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=92412


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://sindramas.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=92412&start=100


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Wow. Benidorm has one of the best skylines in Europe imoho. Top 3 for sure. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I agree


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


as you can see there still space for pretty towers in the future(I hope)

Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Raul Soler, en Flickr


En la Avd. Europa de Benidorm se vende apartamento por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


Vista Flamingo Benidorm por Marconfort, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 por Johna Photographs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0084) Primeras curvas hacia la cruz por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fallas in Benidorm


FALLAS_BENIDORM_CENTRO_ infantil por Marconfort, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6984742411/sizes/l/in/photostream/


FALLAS_BENIDORM_RINCON_DE_LOIX_falleras_pidiendo_dinero por Marconfort, en Flickr


FALLAS_BENIDORM_CENTRO por Marconfort, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more Fallas in Benidorm


FALLAS_BENIDORM_RINCON_DE_LOIX por Marconfort, en Flickr


FALLAS_BENIDORM_RINCON_DE_LOIX_infantil por Marconfort, en Flickr


FALLAS_BENIDORM_CENTRO_caja_vacia por Marconfort, en Flickr


FALLAS_BENIDORM_CENTRO_detalle por Marconfort, en Flickr


Fallas Benidorm 2012 por Wielerpro.nl, en Flickr


----------



## juampe78 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice job Palmesano
Thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ you're welcome! and thanks to you!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm por m cortes, en Flickr


benidorm por m cortes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de poniente de Benidorm. Puesto de socorro por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005314587/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005314593/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo de Poniente de Benidorm, Premio Arquitectura Española 2011 por Coastal & Marine Union (EUCC), en Flickr


HDR_Benidorm por danielpastor70, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamakukoviajero/7002699675/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomiranzo/7000525515/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomiranzo/7000532429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomiranzo/6854398616/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Mot Benidorm fra Sierra Helada por mellvik, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm desde el aire por carmenpastorglezn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sea Fisheye por MakeLifeMemorable, en Flickr


Benidorm, el Mirador de la Punta del Canfali por PACO FABREGAT, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Dawn por Pete Tee is trying to survive with a stroppy PC !!, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm ( Spain ) por Billy McDonald, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6972944752/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Scenery and pond por Marite2007, en Flickr



Seagull and architecture por Marite2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por elblogdejabba, en Flickr


Beach and alleys por Marite2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Old Town Street Party por philclewlow, en Flickr


Rehabilitación antiguos Juzgados para dependencias de la Policia Local de Benidorm 2 por Escala 30, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Oficina turismo Torretjó en Benidorm. Ayuntamiento de Benidorm por Escala 30, en Flickr


Oficina turismo Torretjó en Benidorm. Ayuntamiento de Benidorm por Escala 30, en Flickr


Oficina turismo Torretjó en Benidorm. Ayuntamiento de Benidorm por Escala 30, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tall Hotel Benidorm por philclewlow, en Flickr


Hotel in Benidorm por philclewlow, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

HOTEL MELIA BENIDORM por SANTIVALLADOLID, en Flickr


HOTEL MELIA BENIDORM por SANTIVALLADOLID, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfredovelazancada/7101291009/sizes/z/in/photostream/


benidorm hotel melia por alcachofa1960, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Costa Blanco Spain Spanish Street Party por philclewlow, en Flickr


Benidorm Costa Blanco Spain Chef Cooking Paella por philclewlow, en Flickr


Para vender apartamento en el centro de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_20120405_123110 por kommutator, en Flickr


IMG_20120405_163537 por kommutator, en Flickr


IMG_20120405_163726 por kommutator, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/araanxiitaa/6945103580/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Vistas al mar 70's por osolev, en Flickr


Playa de Levante por nilsenJa, en Flickr


benidorm 4 por ericdivito, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2012-03-14 15.37.39 por Mickaul, en Flickr


DSCF0112 por Mickaul, en Flickr


DSCF0120 (2) por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2012-03-18 20.27.36 por Mickaul, en Flickr


2012-03-18 20.31.13 por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF0155 por Mickaul, en Flickr


DSCF0157 por Mickaul, en Flickr


DSCF0156 por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF0130-001 por Mickaul, en Flickr


DSCF0124 por Mickaul, en Flickr


DSCF0123 por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2012-03-15 13.54.20 por Mickaul, en Flickr



DSCF0106 por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF0119 (2) por Mickaul, en Flickr


DSCF0111 por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2012-03-15 13.54.20 por Mickaul, en Flickr



DSCF0106 por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF0028 por Mickaul, en Flickr



DSCF0030 por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7077244663/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6931175536/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6929875170/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 13-4-2012 por eitbcom, en Flickr



Benidorm por dergrieche2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6929875170/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Efecto Tilt-Shift. Levante Benidorm por Laura Viguera, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzal0cab0/6925335690/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lach_n/6922766510/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lach_n/7068843627/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Avenida del Mediterráneo, Benidorm por nilsenJa, en Flickr


postal.jpg por Buhopenumbra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919531746/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6919531426/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 049 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 056 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 055 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 057 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/groouy/6910693218/sizes/z/in/photostream/


hitting the shops por kathches, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 049 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 056 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 058 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 055 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 057 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 016 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 042 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 025 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 029 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 026 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 031 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 023 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 032 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 024 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 001 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 023 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 032 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GA Benidorm 011 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 008 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I love this black buildings!


Café de Paris, Benidorm por nilsenJa, en Flickr


GA Benidorm 020 por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4654B EDIFICIO INTEMPO. por ACCITANO, en Flickr


IMG_4650B EDIFICIO INTEMPO. por ACCITANO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manonvandenboer/7027271969/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manonvandenboer/6881177888/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manonvandenboer/6881171026/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manonvandenboer/6881179722/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamakukoviajero/7026979763/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Spain, July 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de poniente de Benidorm. Puesto de socorro por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm / Бенидорм por mitko_denev, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauline_ve/6219949337/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5876638048/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5876076825/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5876638048/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5876076825/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm / Бенидорм por mitko_denev, en Flickr


Benidorm - Old Town / Бенидорм-стария град por mitko_denev, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm - Old Town / Бенидорм-стария град por mitko_denev, en Flickr


Benidorm / Бенидорм por mitko_denev, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

img657 por Brian Lu, en Flickr


Вид на Бенидорм por dgaponenko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ayuntamiento por dgaponenko, en Flickr


Auditorium Julio Iglesias por dgaponenko, en Flickr


Parque de l'Aigüera por dgaponenko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

В старом городе por dgaponenko, en Flickr


В старом городе por dgaponenko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ayuntamiento por dgaponenko, en Flickr


Auditorium Julio Iglesias por dgaponenko, en Flickr


Parque de l'Aigüera por dgaponenko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Untitled por vvvvova, en Flickr


На пляжу por dgaponenko, en Flickr


После обеда усиливаются волны por dgaponenko, en Flickr


Площадьу пляжа Cala de Finestrat por dgaponenko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more



jrg85 said:


> "Todo Exclusivo"
> 
> http://www.diarioinformacion.com/be...vo-hotel-exclusividad-frente-mar/1042010.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bus station, estacion de autobuses


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Poniente beach por kathches, en Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

i actually really enjoy the highrises, dont know why everyone hates them

they seem so happy and bright

perfect for such a place


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^because these buildings are a zero in design, it is not architecture, it is engineering...


they put balconies in thre front and in the back stairs and really little windows, so you see a really big wall

but not all the buildings from Benidorm are ugly


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ yea i hate the flat walls 

but from front imo they are awesome


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Exercise por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0209 por kry102001, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Andy's Bar por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm - BASE Jumping por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5457 por Pixion TV, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm - BASE Jumping por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Beach por Mickaul, en Flickr



Cielo bíblico en Benidorm por osolev, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Estación de autobuses de Benidorm por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


Avenida del Mediterráneo por osolev, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Ciudad de Luz por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7162549885/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm taverna por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


American Bar por steelecity, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Skyscrapers por steelecity, en Flickr


Ridicubsurd por steelecity, en Flickr


Benidorm por steelecity, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7351256786/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF0003 - HC (600 x 451) por artemisia_martin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm - September 2011 por photoaf, en Flickr



Multiplícate por.... mil por AGirau, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Avenida de Europa, Benidorm por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


74473_1452310990087_1302654567_31057395_1625260_n por Jan Spanelsky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

75627_1452307910010_1302654567_31057381_5010444_n por Jan Spanelsky, en Flickr


76267_1453558301269_1302654567_31059185_4205009_n por Jan Spanelsky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

149852_1453558541275_1302654567_31059186_3439134_n por Jan Spanelsky, en Flickr


149430_1452310470074_1302654567_31057391_134543_n(1) por Jan Spanelsky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7205392104/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm-street por John More, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1000495 por Per Sistens, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm city buildings por elzagalico, en Flickr


Foto tomada la mañana del 26/04/2012 por poseidonhoteles, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fabulous photos from Benidorm...:cheers:


----------



## ONUBA (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures!!



gelio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0621 por Maitane Soler, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terra Natura por This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr



Shanghai-on-sea por balticbooty, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0216) Gran Hotel Bali en Benidorm por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


(0217) Gran Hotel Bali en Benidorm por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/recesvintus/7543723578/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Playa de Levante, Benidorm #18 por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Couple por Julio López Saguar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vista de Benidorm por xornalcerto, en Flickr


Vista de Benidorm por xornalcerto, en Flickr


Vista de Benidorm por xornalcerto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm from the port por baz824, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7483149172/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por hhsantos, en Flickr


Benidorm por hhsantos, en Flickr


Benidorm por hhsantos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por hhsantos, en Flickr


Benidorm por hhsantos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm.. por jahntf, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7433581086/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm's lights por light grenades., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgwater-photos/7246652232/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgwater-photos/7246444236/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgwater-photos/7246557130/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ian-brenda/204787866/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Bellas imagenes de Benidorm !


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ gracias 


I will keep posting the best of Benidorm


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6722181291/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/madame_butterfly84/6791811567/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/madame_butterfly84/6801931347/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6722184699/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/runscore/6272139123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

photo hosting


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

A house in Benidorm has just been published in archdaily.com
http://www.archdaily.com/261695/diamond-house-abis-arquitectura/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^it means that the quality of architecture in Benidorm is changing, and everyone can see it in the city hall


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the pictures of the house


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Benidorm looks like brazilian cities. I like it.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Benidorm uke:uke:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

:gaah::stupid::wallbash::mad2:


if you come to say that, please, don't comment


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

But it's true. 
Benidorm is an attack to the Mediterranean Sea. :bash:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ why??

don't have sense what you say, you have a picture of benidorm that is not the real one of the hole town


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

[ #53 :: 2012 ] por Salva Mira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Tor Kristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Hele_Smile, en Flickr


Benidorm por Hele_Smile, en Flickr


Benidorm por Hele_Smile, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Hele_Smile, en Flickr


Benidorm por Hele_Smile, en Flickr


Benidorm por Hele_Smile, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm desde el puig campana por trotamundos1970, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm night por B?rt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/interhome-location-vacances/7789086450/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Playa del Mal Pas, Benidorm #57 por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/criskortesb/7795075470/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Talking por Julio López Saguar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/interhome-location-vacances/7789086450/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Playa del Mal Pas, Benidorm #57 por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paullouisarcher/7758053236/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Benidorm por Ehiztari, en Flickr


benidorm! por Palmira Aguirre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Avenida del Doctor Orts Llorca, Benidorm por coopey, en Flickr


Avenida de Bilbao, Benidorm por coopey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle de Gambó, Benidorm por coopey, en Flickr


Madeira Centro Hotel por coopey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Swedish Audi R8 V10 por coopey, en Flickr


Avenida del Mediterráneo, Benidorm por coopey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza de los Reyes de España, Benidorm por coopey, en Flickr


Town hall por coopey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Villaitana , Benidorm por Iabcstm, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning....


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I know Benidorm isn't very popular in SSC, but I love the city :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

aarhusforever said:


> I know Benidorm isn't very popular in SSC, but I love the city :cheers:


exactly, and probably most of this fame comes from tv shows like Benidorm from iTv that show a really ugly side of benidorm, and not the real diversity that, as every city, Benidorm also has


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm #latergram por fgirardin, en Flickr


Qué pensaría Howard Roark de #Benidorm? Buenos dias a todos! por @manuelpm, en Flickr


Benidorm Skyscrapers por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


Benidorms water feature por SamanthaGrace1, en Flickr



mobile pic ° por pasolini nuc, en Flickr


2 por pasolini nuc, en Flickr


Benidorm por Renat Faizelov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Madeira Centro, Benidorm #78 por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avaresi1973/8303702894/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/avaresi1973/8302664703/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/avaresi1973/8303716468/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ancla (Benidorm) por Luis Sánchez Fúnez, en Flickr


Benidorm's point of view por Alex Roibu, en Flickr


Marina Baixa (11) - BENIDORM - Reflexes por antoni targarona, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Velero y Benidorm por LauraGarcia8, en Flickr


Bungalow en venta en la Nucia por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fovalzoom/8288541920/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Het 'prachtige' Benidorm por Marieke & Erik op reis, en Flickr


(0369) Cae la tarde sobre Montbenidorm por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Siempre quise ir a L.A.... ;-) cuando #Benidorm siempre ha estado aquí. Sólo me falta el Cadillac solitario o tu compañía, luces de ciudad. Buendía. por @manuelpm, en Flickr



#HotelBali #Benidorm, de noche. Buenas idem a todos. por @manuelpm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Red Light por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


The Lines por J.Romeu, en Flickr


Hora dorada por Alfredo Blanquer (Konqueror), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Peek-a-coo #pigeon #dove #paloma #blanca #bird #birds #view #benidorm #spain #december #beach #sea #coast #tourist #tourism #holiday #brit #deal #tour #picoftheday #photooftheday #iphone #3gs por m4rkyn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Oct 2012 por ObiWonWD40, en Flickr


Benidorm Oct 2012 por ObiWonWD40, en Flickr


Benidorm Oct 2012 por ObiWonWD40, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#Benidorm Palace por @manuelpm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

sky line de Benidorm por ibzsunset (rosa), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2/365 por davidpc_, en Flickr


Benidorm por marcvm2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Probably taken from Benidorm


L'Olla-1 por Martin de Lusenet, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm at Sunset por michaelunderhill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, 7 gennaio 2013 por gianluca_braschi, en Flickr


Benidorm, 7 gennaio 2013 por gianluca_braschi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mirador de Benidorm #79 por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Pics by Jo, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qalat/8458263851/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benidormphotography/8450200151/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Benidorm, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, Villaitana por Iabcstm, en Flickr


['Ô] 02:45 AM por Kowska, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, Altea, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, Altea, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlscott/8423614807/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlscott/8424689302/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, 7 gennaio 2013 por gianluca_braschi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8383519254/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8382429567/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Atardecer por lagunadani, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Amazing Benidorm! Without doubt the Hong Kong of Europe! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

or the Camboriu from Europe... hehe


The Hong Kong of Europe is Gibraltar haha


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Surfers View por Alex Roibu, en Flickr


Benidorm por Daniel Lobo photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por JenniSala, en Flickr


A la venta piso a 2 min de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm por Dimonial, en Flickr


Benidorm por fgirardin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wicadri/8465336743/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wicadri/8466398052/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

ugly uke:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ lovely and really interesting comment...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AFS-120399 por Alex Segre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

real picture! :


#benidorm#costablanca#spain#espana#tornado#sea#weather#storm#beach#skyline por topclasshopping, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mirador de la Punta Llisera (Benidorm) por La ErrerÃ*a, en Flickr


Villaitana y Benidorm por David Vidal Hernández, en Flickr


Desde el Ponoig por Paßlo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm High Rise #dailyshoot # denis thorpe por Leshaines123, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5633-2 por JJM-Photo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackie_emm/8544610254/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackie_emm/8544674242/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC08614 por Lindsayayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackie_emm/8544701892/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm de noche por David Vidal Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## VXO (Feb 27, 2013)

What a beautiful city, the beaches, the dry cliff and all the high rises looks great.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great to read comments of people that thinks that the city is nice


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por sky_hlv, en Flickr


['Ô] Tenderness por Kowska, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP8577 por El Arch, en Flickr


IMGP8620 por El Arch, en Flickr


IMGP8621 por El Arch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP8563 por El Arch, en Flickr


IMGP8561 por El Arch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP8570 por El Arch, en Flickr



IMGP8580 por El Arch, en Flickr



IMGP8610 por El Arch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP8584 por El Arch, en Flickr


IMGP8612 por El Arch, en Flickr


IMGP8590 por El Arch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Yula*/*, en Flickr


Benidorm Citi-Bitch por SUXSIEQ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Miocic Estera, Spagna, 2011 por Il Ratto d'Europa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8588879785/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8589978822/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Levante beach Benidorm. por Davey L, en Flickr


Benidorm se vende apartamento por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Panoramic - 89 (part 1 of 2) / 365 por irl_deano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wicadri/8585989356/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice images el pamesano.. 



el palmesano said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8115/8602869183_b1821493ec_b.jpg


Is that building real? It looks odd in that location.:lol:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ yes it is real hahaha

look: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889570

(Benidorm, we could say, that is like Las Vegas, but in the beach and without casinos haha)

not, seriously, Benidorm have lot of ugly and strange buildings, but also has lot of nice buildings, the landscape is amazing and urbanism of benidorm is amazing, not just the organization, because, for example, the last reform of the seawalk is absolutely wonderful. And I'm shore that in the future the image of Benidorm will improve, and probably they will work a lot in the old town of the city, or that is what I hope, because nowadays it seems very ugly, but it could not look as bad as today if they work on it


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por JLDGP, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosa_tom/8600167941/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry but......uke:


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

I had a very bad perception of Benidorm initally, however looking through your picures yes it has its pitfulls, but its pretty impressive. Never realised how dense it was, nor the stunning surrounding landscape. Would deffinatly like to visit.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

traveler said:


> Sorry but......uke:


You could save the comment, nobody cares if it produces you vomiting. If you had mentioned that you think that the city has many ugly things, I don't have mattered discuss about it with you, but the smiley spare is unjustified, and it is also disrespectful


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Brummyboy92 said:


> I had a very bad perception of Benidorm initally, however looking through your picures yes it has its pitfulls, but its pretty impressive. Never realised how dense it was, nor the stunning surrounding landscape. Would deffinatly like to visit.


people have deep-rooted prejudices about Benidorm, but before create an opinion, they should try to meet and know all the city has and what it really is, not just part of it, let alone, based on the bad reputation of the city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, Spain por patrick_london, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Marketing Digital Alicante, en Flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

gracias. 

Todas tus fotos son verdaderamente muy impresionantes. Benidorm más grande haber sido skyline europeo delante de Francfort París y Londres.

No critico en absoluto, quiero decirlo, precisarlo.

Soy serio y es con interés que le planteo esta cuestión a un miembro español o catalán.
__________

¿ Por qué España construye con hormigón tanto sus costas marítimas? ¿ El Ministro de Entorno/écologia español acepta todo este hormigonado?

La recta final turística y hubo que construir rápidamente y muchas capacidades de alojamientos?

*Muchas gracias para sus respuestas.*
__________

Encuentro que es daño para estas costas por muy bellas y para la naturaleza.

Pero es impresionante estoy de acuerdo con usted, el skyline de benidorm es impresionante.:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ porque a un miembro catalan?? Soy uruguayo y español, y en españa soy de Mallorca...


La razon es porque en los años 60 hubo un boom turistico, españa descubrio el turismo y se lleno de hotels y apartamentos y eso ha sido y sigue siendo un motor de la economia, y hasta hace poco se seguia construyendo por un gran descontrol queg hubo, pero hace unos años se hizo una ley de costas que prohibe construir a menso de 100 metros de la costa. Pero ahora tenemos el problema de que el gobierno quiere retirar esa ley. De todos modos, se estan derribando muchas cosas que se construyeron en la costa para recuperar espacios naturales, y con el tiempo esperemos que se mejore.


Pero aun hoy en dia hay muchisimos sitios de tierra virgen, sitios que siguen como siempre, pero evidentemente, no son explotados turisticamente. Si, el skyline de Benidorm es espectacular, y ademas es ecologico, porque benidorm ocupa muy poco espacio y tiene una capacidad enorme de turistas, no construyeron sobre la arena( hay bastante ancho en la playa), y todo esta concentrado y es eficiente. Lo malode benidorm es que hay poca jardineria y los edificios son bastante feos, sobretodo porque diseñaron la fachada delantera y la trasera la dejaron para escaleras, baño y cocina :/

pero los edificios siempre pueden ser mejorados, y ojala asi sea en el futuro


gracias por tu comentario 


ah!! al comienzo del hilo tienes la historia de Benidorm
-------------------------------------



^ ^ why a catalanmember? I'm Uruguayan and Spanish, and I'm from Mallorca in Spain ...


The reason is because in the 60s there was a touristic boom, Spain discovered tourism and hotels and apartments filled and that has been and continues to be an engine of the economy, and until recently, the construction still in the coast because of a large lack of control, but a few years ago, the government made a law that bans construction costs less than 100 meters from the coast. But now we have the problem that the government wants to remove that law. Anyway, they are breaking down many things that were built on the coast to recover natural, and hopefully eventually it would get better.


But even today, there are very many wilderness sites, sites that follow as always, but obviously not exploited touristically. Yes, the skyline of Benidorm is spectacular and is also ecological because Benidorm takes up very little space(of land) and has a huge capacity of tourists, and the city didn't built on sand (there are quite wide at the beach), and everything is focused and efficient. Benidorm bad thing is that there is little gardening and buildings are pretty ugly, especially because they designed the front and rear facade was left for stairs, bathroom and kitchen :/

but buildings can always be improved, and hopefully be in the future so

oh! at the begining of the thread you have the history of Benidorm


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

vonbingen said:


> ¿ Por qué España construye con hormigón tanto sus costas marítimas? ¿ El Ministro de Entorno/écologia español acepta todo este hormigonado?
> 
> La recta final turística y hubo que construir rápidamente y muchas capacidades de alojamientos?
> 
> *Muchas gracias para sus respuestas.*


Solo se han explotado económicamente los recursos de los que disponía el país, y en el caso de España el principal recurso es el turismo, principalmente del sol y playa, si no existieran ciudades como Benidorm, España sería ahora un país mucho más pobre. 
Sin embargo, lo correcto sería que el aumento de la riqueza que supone el turismo sirviera para desarrollar otros sectores, como la investigación y el desarollo, tecnología, industrias limpias, etc., pero eso solo da resultados a largo plazo, y los políticos que ha tenido España solo se preocupan por el futuro cercano, para poder ganar las siguientes elecciones. Así que seguimos dependiendo del turismo y de construir en la costa.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ no es solo un problema de politicos, tambien es un problema de grandes empresas que quieren seguir dominando el mercado y consiguen que se ahogue la competencia y el emprendimiento individual, por eso ahora mismo españa tiene frenado el desarrollo de las energias renovables


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm, spain por blomsterpotte, en Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cala de benidorm by David Vidal Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ amazing!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La ciudad Benidorm, por Juan Santacreu, en Flickr


Benidorm. anochecer por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8742582434/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por lucasweteling, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Para vender apartamento en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nocturno por eitbcom, en Flickr


Nocturno por eitbcom, en Flickr


Nocturno por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8817990036/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Costa Blanca Blues por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Into the Blue por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo de la playa de poniente, Benidorm #90 por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm day&nigth por David Archilla Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Terra Mítica theme park rides, Spain por phototouring, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8746345791/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fabuloso apartamento en la Cala de Finestrat por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8752473593/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bonito apartamento en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Benidorm a la venta local en el Rincon de Loix por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8757651570/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC04863 por Lara May, en Flickr


DSC04932 por Lara May, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC04796 por Lara May, en Flickr


DSC04792 por Lara May, en Flickr


DSC04791 por Lara May, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC04757 por Lara May, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8754965060/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque de l'aigüera, Benidorm, Spain por Striderv, en Flickr


Parque de l'Aigüera por emikepfsu, en Flickr


Parque De L`aiguera por Mickaul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Noche sobre Benidorm por germap7, en Flickr


Parque de L'Aiguerea 04 por mezelf77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm (Spain) por Emilio Jose Mariel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TERRA MÍTICA por Charly JPG (Carlos José Pérez), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130515_090828 por 198505, en Flickr


20130517_121554 por 198505, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130517_191421 por 198505, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130518_212725 por 198505, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130518_183334 por 198505, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuéntame por javi_olano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Puig por M Perdiguero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Skyscrapers por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm,Spain por Szendie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Travesía de la Serra Gelada por msolpereyra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por TAS1pocmAl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Para vender apartamento en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr



Nostalgia por J.Romeu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pasado y Presente por ordesito1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Maravillo atico en venta en el centro de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Atico para vender en el centro de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Benidorm is brilliant por Keyfabe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm para vender atico por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


A la venta atico en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

En la Avd. Jaime I de Benidorm se vende apartamento por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Apartamento para vender en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Benidorm a la venta apartamento en la Avd. Jaime I por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 2013 por demhimmelsofern, en Flickr


Grandioso piso en vente aen el centro de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


MAN TG Roadshow 2013 por MAN Truck & Bus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

WESTERN SALOON por Hoteles Benidorm, en Flickr


SURPRISE ATTACK por Hoteles Benidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm view 2 por Barry Ashfield, en Flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Benidorm* is a coastal town and municipality located in the comarca of Marina Baixa, in the province of Alicante, Valencian community, Spain, by the Western Mediterranean.

Prior to the *1960s*, Benidorm was a small village. 

Today it stands out for its hotel industry, beaches and skyscrapers, built as a result of its tourist-orientated economy. 

According to the 2010 census, Benidorm has a permanent population of *71,198 inhabitants*, ranking as the fifth most populous town in the Alicante province. 

It has a population density of 1,848.8 inhab/km². 

Due to the *unique skyline* formed by its numerous tall hotels and apartment buildings, which is unlike any other on the Costa Blanca (White Coast) Urban Age project, *Benidorm has the most high-rise buildings per capita in the world.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benidorm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Benidorm
*list_of_tallest_buildings_in_Benidorm*.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ 
thanks for that comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Travesía de la Serra Gelada por msolpereyra, en Flickr


Travesía de la Serra Gelada por msolpereyra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1785.jpg por bugie.de, en Flickr


IMG_1772.jpg por bugie.de, en Flickr


Benidorm Skyline por wwilliamm, en Flickr


Segway tour por Dan Bloom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanen1963/9028079638/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanen1963/9025829509/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanen1963/9025827343/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por wwilliamm, en Flickr


Benidorm por wwilliamm, en Flickr


sunset @ Benidorm Spain por fire111, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maanen1963/9020644360/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Benidorm por wwilliamm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ayto De Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto De Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Triana (IV) por Juan Enrique Acevedo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Costa Blanca Cup 2013 por ferminaliaga, en Flickr


Costa Blanca Cup 2013 por ferminaliaga, en Flickr


Costa Blanca Cup 2013 por ferminaliaga, en Flickr


Costa Blanca Cup 2013 por ferminaliaga, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130629-P1020852 por S.S.D.D., en Flickr


DSC_1759 por salinasjavi, en Flickr


DSC_1735 por salinasjavi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

City View por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan2310/9300223091/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Vendredi 14 Juin 2013 | Benidorm por Pierre Rogeaux, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 6 Shot Pano por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan2310/9303016302/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan2310/9300162433/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan2310/9303006160/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan2310/9300206651/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Amanecer-en-Benidorm por CATORRO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0197/13) La luz del atardecer por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Island por _Romk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vendredi 14 Juin 2013 | Benidorm por Pierre Rogeaux, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0049) Anochece por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Electric Blue por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


5 Shot Pano. Can you see the fireworks? ¿Ves los fuegos artificiales? por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


La Cruz de Benidorm por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Benidorm #95 por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Little Manhattan por Julio López Saguar, en Flickr


Beach view por Claire_Sambrook, en Flickr



High Rise por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Blue por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF9651 por carlakins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Illuminati por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9363840889/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spain_Velvis_50#14 por Yuriy Nezdoiminoga, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VertiGo *

Inauguration of "slide capsule," the highest in the world, vertigo, at the water park Aqualandia.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM por Antonio y Encarni1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Summer Nights por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Llorente Bus: 87 / A 9736 EB por mdw9121, en Flickr


Benidorm por Bernijose, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0215/13) Creciendo hacia el cielo por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


DSC_0329 por Jesús Aledo, en Flickr



Benidorm por sisectoriales.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_9950-2 por Jesús Aledo, en Flickr


DSC_9780 por Jesús Aledo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm scenic 07 por thefunkyninja, en Flickr


Sin título por FERMIN AHECHU ALBENIZ, en Flickr


Sin título por FERMIN AHECHU ALBENIZ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6173 Benidorm Skyline.jpg.Size:21,1 MB 9339 × 3470 por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013_Finca el Moralet_Benidorm por Finestrat en Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

I like this city very much.
It's really a interesting city. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for your nice comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6200 When the sun is hidden..jpg Size:18,9 MB 5616x3744 por delreycarlos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0220/17) 06:56 am. Amanecer por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Poniente blanco y negro por sawi15, en Flickr


Poniente, Benidorm por sawi15, en Flickr


Playa de poniente, Benidorm. por sawi15, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Poniente por Pepe (ADM), en Flickr


Amanecer en Benidorm por LUISFCOGAMO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/roman-casado/9637125393/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcangel084/9645173310/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roman-casado/9640377582/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Zumba Benidorm por sisectoriales.com, en Flickr


Zumba Benidorm por sisectoriales.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de levante, Benidorm. por sawi15, en Flickr


Panorámica Benidorm (desde el hotel) por M. Galar, en Flickr


IMG_1422-Edit-Edit por aneshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerta al mar por risugon1, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/personalletterstoyou/5288430973/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Benidorm Skyscrapers por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 26, 2013)

skyscrapercity said:


> I like this city very much.
> It's really a interesting city. :cheers:


It's the ugliest city on the Costa Blanca. I do my best to avoid the place.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Atardeciendo por David Vidal Hernández, en Flickr


Moto de agua por David Vidal Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por matthias.heidelberg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0227/13) Haciendo amigos 2 por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


My first night photo (could use a little work) - Benidorm, Spain por VictoriaAdamov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Atardecer Por mi Lumix LX7 por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Apartamento centrico en venta en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Grandioso piso en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## BarMNE (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice.. is there a new projects ? construction ?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ my information is that there is not any new project, but lot of flats are being sold to russians for example, so may be in a few years new projects could start to be build if spanish economy improve and people from other countries decides to invest in the city without any doubt, Benidorm need to change it face and focus on change the vision of the city as an ugly place, because the city has potential


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9724335566/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9721108921/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9721099021/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9724324606/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aarondunphy/9727930498/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aarondunphy/9727965294/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, spiaggia por Marco Busatto Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, spiagga del Levante por Marco Busatto Photographer, en Flickr


Benidorm, nuvole por Marco Busatto Photographer, en Flickr


Benidorm, street por Marco Busatto Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Pirámide del Terror en Terra Mítica por Jose Carlos DS, en Flickr


Egipto de los faraones en Terra Mítica por Jose Carlos DS, en Flickr


Paseo Acuático Puerto de Alejandría Terra Mítica por Jose Carlos DS, en Flickr


Caballo de Troya en Iberia Park por Jose Carlos DS, en Flickr


Recreación de Roma en Terra Mítica por Jose Carlos DS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terra Mitica por jordi_nll, en Flickr


Terra Mitica Benidorm por jordi_nll, en Flickr


Terra Mitica por jordi_nll, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Needles to the sky por N4n0, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM en soledad 4 por juanbotevalero, en Flickr


BENIDORM en soledad 3 por juanbotevalero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm City, August 2013 por talksrm, en Flickr


Benidorm Evening Cityscape por talksrm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Angie Higham, en Flickr


15th floor por anupmadnani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(0261/13) Centro Comercial La Estación (Benidorm) por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


Fabuloso atico en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Grandioso atico para su venta en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - 115 por altayo, en Flickr


BENIDORM - 283 por altayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por altayo, en Flickr


Sin título por altayo, en Flickr


Calle del coño, casi vacia. por altayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - 008 por altayo, en Flickr


BENIDORM - 158 por altayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - 103 por altayo, en Flickr


BENIDORM - 092 por altayo, en Flickr


BENIDORM - 105 por altayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - 032 por altayo, en Flickr


BENIDORM - 100 por altayo, en Flickr


BENIDORM - 040 por altayo, en Flickr


BENIDORM - 101 por altayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Anochece desde La Cruz...Oh, my God!!! por J.Romeu, en Flickr



XIXON EYE por P.Heres, en Flickr



Sin título por altayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcostfestival_oficial/10021243935/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcostfestival_oficial/10021218405/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - 072 por altayo, en Flickr


Sin título por altayo, en Flickr


Sin título por altayo, en Flickr


Sin título por altayo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

04.09.2013 » Terra Mitica, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


04.09.2013 » Terra Mitica, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


04.09.2013 » Terra Mitica, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

04.09.2013 » Terra Mitica, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


03.09.2013 » Mundomar, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


03.09.2013 » Mundomar, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


03.09.2013 » Mundomar, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Iberia Festival (Benidorm) por Ron Legendario España, en Flickr


Iberia Festival (Benidorm) por Ron Legendario España, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Matthew2761, en Flickr


Local comercial en pleno centro de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


02.09.2013 » Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


02.09.2013 » Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

01.09.2013 » Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Serge LAROCHE, en Flickr


Benidorm por Serge LAROCHE, en Flickr


Benidorm por Serge LAROCHE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre de Benidorm por jomabesa, en Flickr


DSC_2476 por mappett, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

01.09.2013 » Old Town, Benidorm, Spain por ichabodhides, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yaris in Benidorm




















http://www.coches.net/prueba-toyota-yaris-hibrido


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LOOKING OUT TO SEA por vicki127., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por altayo, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sexycat1969/10297964276/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm desde el mirador de la cruz por Eloy 1956, en Flickr


Benidorm ente nubes por Luis Sánchez Fúnez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por stephane400, en Flickr


_23 por buspmi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Panorama1 por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Vista por lutmans, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2154p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2091p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2092p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2220p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2096p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2242p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0521p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0523p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2097p por wynn.wright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Highrise Sunshine por lutmans, en Flickr


Away from the horror that is Benidorm por lutmans, en Flickr


Benidorm por alapontini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Palace por wwilliamm, en Flickr


Benidorm Palace por wwilliamm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Bali Hotel 41st Floor por wwilliamm, en Flickr


_DSC1191 por xamburger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, playa di ponente por Marco Busatto Photographer, en Flickr


Benidorm, come pesci... por Marco Busatto Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm desde el camino a la cruz por jolusan, en Flickr


Benidorm centro por jolusan, en Flickr


Benidorm centro por jolusan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mistig Benidorm por schermpeter42, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Evening Star - EXPLORED! Thank You  por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

004 por princemichaelwilliam1, en Flickr


Benidorm 2013 por anne_goi, en Flickr


003 por princemichaelwilliam1, en Flickr


009 por princemichaelwilliam1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

011 por princemichaelwilliam1, en Flickr


005 por princemichaelwilliam1, en Flickr


020 por princemichaelwilliam1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VILLAITANA RESORT

4063129


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

77846184


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

77252287

60199879


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

72131437


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

70593754

70475630


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18422662










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63169078









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18796209


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71720305










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56972655


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27695858










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51602554









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51602517


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75827587









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37466756









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39655188


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18680179









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61258190









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/645303


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49935416










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/173399









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85796048









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24396864


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33378721









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23987277


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57110943









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56797961


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15776180










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12923936










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81726463


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41652749









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24396058









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29746247









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24395730


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21974470










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91430653









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18427704









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65549225









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39738155


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24361880









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24361713









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88668276


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24361797


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24361672









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40068139









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40953937









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60168485


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/76812946









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18752767









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68310515


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13690480









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27763395









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27763435


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3697668









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3143716










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3143450










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2977873


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm por pisces1946, en Flickr


benidorm por pisces1946, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Intempo benidorm desde la cala por nelsonnuñez, en Flickr


Intempo benidorm 2 por nelsonnuñez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Sergio HC, en Flickr


Skyscrapers in Benidorm por Pedro Figueras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fabuloso y exclusivo atico-duplex para vender en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


A la venta atico-duplex en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vistas desde las Habitaciones del Hotel El Palmeral por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Vistas desde las Habitaciones del Hotel El Palmeral por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Vistas desde las Habitaciones del Hotel El Palmeral por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Hotel El Palmeral a 20 metros Playa Benidorm por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Exteriores, fachada, piscinas y terrazas del Hotel El Palmeral por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Exteriores, fachada, piscinas y terrazas del Hotel El Palmeral por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Exteriores, fachada, piscinas y terrazas del Hotel El Palmeral por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


Exteriores, fachada, piscinas y terrazas del Hotel El Palmeral por hotelelpalmeral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Panoramica de 10 fotografias por pllopis, en Flickr


IMG_1729-1 por Anastasia Kochetkova, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Kamila con K, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Beniyork por Juan Ignacio (Marplatense46), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013_puigcampana35 por Finestrat en Fotos, en Flickr


PanoramicaPuig por Finestrat en Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-Spain-Benidorm-Night-002 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


2013-Spain-Benidorm-Review-010 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-Spain-Benidorm-Review-041 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-Spain-Benidorm-Review-036 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


2013-Spain-Benidorm-Review-038 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm - Old Town / Бенидорм-стария град por mitko_denev, en Flickr


2013-Spain-Benidorm-Review-012 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM 12-13 313 por June Haigh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM 12-13 198 por June Haigh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11843449253/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm by night por darpe.com, en Flickr


El movimiento del tráfico en Jaime I, Benidorm por Kaise® 76, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Golf course , Benidorm ,Spain ,jpg por peti.art, en Flickr


TerraMitica_033 por Ragnarok31, en Flickr



4106 hacía Benidorm por Francesc García, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Is this Mordor por Steve Green, en Flickr


TerraMitica_034 por Ragnarok31, en Flickr


Benidorm por albertxebic, en Flickr


Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dioses 1 por luisillu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Silvestre Benidorm 2013 72 por beninoticias.benidorm, en Flickr


San Silvestre Benidorm 2013 21 por beninoticias.benidorm, en Flickr


San Silvestre Benidorm 2013 20 por beninoticias.benidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Silvestre Benidorm 2013 16 por beninoticias.benidorm, en Flickr


San Silvestre Benidorm 2013 51 por beninoticias.benidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Silvestre Benidorm 2013 82 por beninoticias.benidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Rojo por cmg_ibiza, en Flickr


Benidorm Tormenta CR2 por cmg_ibiza, en Flickr


Nubes en Benidorm 2Photoshop1 por cmg_ibiza, en Flickr


Benidorm_HDR2 por cmg_ibiza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por davidpc_, en Flickr


Benidorm por davidpc_, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellesmarta/11594792994/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Solo en la #playa de #benidorm #costablanca por D Newport, en Flickr


Nice day in #benidorm !! por EddyPatry BarberShop®, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, bañista por mordanimeillis, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> Nubes en Benidorm 2Photoshop1 por cmg_ibiza, en Flickr


WOW! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ nature...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Javi Raconet, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11979301823/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11979686213/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian3706/11962492254/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian3706/11962354523/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

JC_Gallego_12012014_0052-2.jpg por JC_Gallego, en Flickr


JC_Gallego_12012014_0012-2.jpg por JC_Gallego, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0625-Edit por aneshitoff, en Flickr


IMG_0910-Edit-Edit por aneshitoff, en Flickr


IMG_1422-Edit-Edit por aneshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

img657 por Brian Lu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Apartamento de lujo en 1ª línea Poniente de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


(0189a) La Cala - Finestrat (2 de 3) por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


(0210) Desde la cima de Sierra Helada por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


Dos Barcos ( Megayate RM Elegant ) por Iabcstm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por vladd_30, en Flickr


Playa de Poniente (Benidorm) por Josè Encina Pèrez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El faro y las Torres. por J.Romeu, en Flickr


Benidorm por Anita Vela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Anita Vela, en Flickr


Kite-Surf por lluiscn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/staceycoxall/12020426986/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Luna tocando rascacielos por rmrosalia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Atardecer en Benidorm - Playa de Levante por lagunadani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sortida en BTT La Vila a Benidorm por josemiguelolmos, en Flickr


Sortida en BTT La Vila a Benidorm por josemiguelolmos, en Flickr


Sortida en BTT La Vila a Benidorm por josemiguelolmos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bonito piso en el centro de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Benidorm se vende piso en el centro por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


Fabuloso piso en el centro de Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Magnifica vivienda en Benidorm por asegilbenidorm, en Flickr



Sunset por canonixus1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12137951614/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr


Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr


Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr


Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Valentin en Benidorm por visitBenidorm2014, en Flickr


San Valentin en Benidorm por visitBenidorm2014, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Crimsom Benidorm por lagunadani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm_132_DSC6540 por jorblanes, en Flickr


Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr


Benidorm, June 2013 por elyur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dreamstime Spanje Benidorm por yannickstraus, en Flickr


Gran Hotel Bali, Benidorm, Comunidad Valenciana, Spain por Gallego Atomico, en Flickr


_MG_4332.jpg por John Vedde, en Flickr


Poniente-beach and Hotel Bali por John Vedde, en Flickr


_MG_4487.jpg por John Vedde, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Sergio HC, en Flickr


Benidorm por Sergio HC, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Hogolita, en Flickr


Benidorm por JOSE__GM, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 5 por Eloy Rodríguez, en Flickr


Benidorm 6 por Eloy Rodríguez, en Flickr


Benidorm 7 por Eloy Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 2014 por peasie13, en Flickr


Benidorm 2014 por peasie13, en Flickr


Benidorm 2014 por peasie13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

bench por GaryPM, en Flickr


street por GaryPM, en Flickr


beach3 por GaryPM, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

parc2 por GaryPM, en Flickr


beach por GaryPM, en Flickr


dog por GaryPM, en Flickr


Harbour por GaryPM, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

pano por GaryPM, en Flickr


Panorama platja de Ponent por  alfanhuí, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12502444735/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Benidorm por nevwalmsley, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ayto Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Island, beach and promenade por John Vedde, en Flickr


Poniente-beach and Hotel Bali por John Vedde, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Benidorm I by widmerstefan, on Flickr


Benidorm by silvia_samo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Benidorm :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Josè Encina Pèrez, en Flickr


Contornos por LA NIÑA BASURA - RETALES_IDIOGRAFICOS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013 07 Benidorm por Pepe35355, en Flickr


2013 07 Benidorm por Pepe35355, en Flickr


2013 07 Benidorm por Pepe35355, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por marian_alonso_marcos, en Flickr


Feel of being sweet in a sunset por Katharina Shine, en Flickr


Benidorm desde la Serra Gelada por La Taina, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12789564184/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12789566744/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12789564784/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vakantie Benidorm 10-2011-21 por tiny.bakx, en Flickr


Vakantie Benidorm 10-2011-8 por tiny.bakx, en Flickr


Vakantie Benidorm 10-2011-48 por tiny.bakx, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

About to land at Benidorm, especially for Joe por 1 denis williams, en Flickr


Benidorm Spain 2009 por Johan Ko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

poniente por doncel4646, en Flickr


Last Light - EXPLORED! Thank you  por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


BENIDORM por luisrguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cerramientos sin perfiles benidorm por Cristales AGAT, en Flickr


cerramientos para terrazas benidorm por Cristales AGAT, en Flickr


acristalamientos sin perfiles benidorm por Cristales AGAT, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-Spain-Benidorm-PlacaDelCastello-007 por aneshitoff, en Flickr



2013-Spain-Benidorm-PlacaDelCastello-002 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


2013-Spain-Benidorm-PlacaDelCastello-013 por aneshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

say that Benidorm has no style?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 08 por Jako62, en Flickr


On the beach at Benidorm por Baz Richardson (catching up slowly!), en Flickr


Poniente Beach and the marina at Benidorm por Baz Richardson (catching up slowly!), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0538 của javimg7, trên Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm City-bitch The Minimals (less Edit Juxt Photography) Street Photography AMPt_community at Benidorm của SUXSIEQ, trên Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Benidorm:*


https://flic.kr/p/mtb97U


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Atardecer en Benidorm por Nati Almao1, en Flickr



Benidorm City-bitch TheMinimals (less Edit Juxt Photography) Street Photography AMPt_community por SUXSIEQ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Street Photography Benidorm City-bitch AMPt_community Shootermag por SUXSIEQ, en Flickr


Puig Campana & Levante Beach. por Macca6691, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/josemanuelmacias/13445132414/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/josemanuelmacias/13444812695/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Misty Benidorm por kingpin19993, en Flickr


Early Benidorm mist por kingpin19993, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Skyline Benidorm por JoyceHndz, en Flickr


El Balcón del Mediterraneo por Nati Almao1, en Flickr


Balcón del Mediterraneo por Nati Almao1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm playa por CasMaikel, en Flickr


Benidorm City-bitch TheMinimals (less Edit Juxt Photography) Street Photography AMPt_community por SUXSIEQ, en Flickr


al fondo el Peñon de Ifat el Calpe vista desde el hotel Bali- Benidorm por picurriellu, en Flickr



Detalle del hall del Hotel Bali - Benidorm por Nati Almao1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

847 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) por Lumière-du-matin, en Flickr


836 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) por Lumière-du-matin, en Flickr


834 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) por Lumière-du-matin, en Flickr


862 copie 2 - Bénidorm (Spain) por Lumière-du-matin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

867 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) por Lumière-du-matin, en Flickr


910 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) por Lumière-du-matin, en Flickr


907 copie - Bénidorm (Spain) por Lumière-du-matin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bajo la niebla1 por josaga67, en Flickr


Bajo la niebla3 por josaga67, en Flickr


Bajo la niebla2 por josaga67, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm at night por Antonio Esteve, en Flickr


Skyline Benidorm por Sport-Breakouts, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 2014 por 08cf14d5a1e05c212b249dc9ecf14cd1, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Benidorm 2-3 von 33epico auf Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm - Alicante (Spain) por marianfdez74, en Flickr


Benidorm - Alicante (Spain) por marianfdez74, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

___ Riktig - Benidorm por Den norske klubben Alacant, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm, Costa Blanca por Baz Richardson (catching up slowly!, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm - Alicante (Spain) por marianfdez74, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Una multitud de lowers por Low Festival, en Flickr


Lowers por Low Festival, en Flickr


VIP POOL por Low Festival, en Flickr


Euforia por Low Festival, en Flickr


Zona VIP Budweiser por Low Festival, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Jamoneta, CONFIRMADA por Low Festival, en Flickr


Césped, felicidad, relax por Low Festival, en Flickr


Zonas de relax por Low Festival, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lowers por Low Festival, en Flickr


Zona de relax por Low Festival, en Flickr


Fiesta por Low Festival, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gradas del escenario Budweiser por Low Festival, en Flickr


Gradas del Escenario Budweiser por Low Festival, en Flickr


Palco VIP Budweiser por Low Festival, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/charlievdschoor/13725718133


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm beach island at sea 16th April 2014 por johnllon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hoy todo apunta a que va a ser un gran día, de #JuevesSanto en #Benidorm, pero antes una adivinanza facilita . ¿Dónde se tomó esta foto? We think this looks like a perfect day in Benidorm, but can you guess where it is? #visitBenidorm. por visitBenidorm2014, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm beach 16th April 2014 por johnllon, en Flickr


Benidorms beach 16th April 2014 por johnllon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

HOTEL PALM BEACH Y APARTAMENTOS TURISTICOS DON JORGE BENIDORM por PalmBeachBenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Enjoy the views from the terrace of the Hotel Villa del Mar . Disfrutando de la fantástica mañana en la terraza del Hotel Villa del Mar. #visitBenidorm #Benidorm. por visitBenidorm2014, en Flickr


Ole #Benidorm!!! por Pascual Vila, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Un directo mágico por Low Festival, en Flickr


Chica Jäger por Low Festival, en Flickr


Lowers por Low Festival, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Panoramic por JohnONolan, en Flickr



BlogTripF1 Day2 por JohnONolan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sha Wellness Clinic por JohnONolan, en Flickr


Sha Wellness Clinic por JohnONolan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sha Wellness Clinic por JohnONolan, en Flickr


Sha Wellness Clinic Tub por JohnONolan, en Flickr



#21 - Sha Wellness Clinic por JohnONolan, en Flickr


Sha Wellness Clinic Pool por JohnONolan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Urban lanscape por Duarte Monteiro, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/javierprezperez/13954352151/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Benidorm:*


Panoramica desde la ventana...Benidorm! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


Y anochece.... von J.Romeu auf Flickr


Desde arriba!!! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


All Alone on the Beach, All Alone in the World von Narve Andreas Nordås auf Flickr


No todo está construído... von edomingo auf Flickr


The Sky!! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF0539 por finepixboy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerta al mar por risugon1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dilly2012/3598326045/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

photo por Dabriles, en Flickr


photo por Dabriles, en Flickr


photo por Dabriles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Skyline por ACarQuitecte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Platja de Ponent. / Playa de Poniente. Benidorm. por Josep - fotos, en Flickr


Platja de Ponent. / Playa de Poniente. Benidorm por Josep - fotos, en Flickr


(0112/14) Un nuevo día por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Castello01, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cortinas de Cristal en Benidorm edificio Dboe - 17 por Cristales AGAT, en Flickr


Cortinas de Cristal en Benidorm edificio Dboe - 20 por Cristales AGAT, en Flickr


Cortinas de Cristal en Benidorm edificio Dboe - 22 por Cristales AGAT, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Benidorm por Andrew_dub_16, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14266326091/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por Antonio Campoy Ederra, en Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos Ignacio por harry_one, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cap al skyline de #Benidorm #igerslavila #enfocae #igersalicante #instagramers #igers #vivemarinabaixa #alicantegram por Francesc Sellés, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Día en #benidorm #skyline #alicante por bellaseia, en Flickr


Who's missing #Benidorm this morning? ¿Echáis de menos a Benidorm? ¡Feliz jueves, vamos! #visitBenidorm por visitBenidorm2014, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

109463742554613 por henrotteaudrey, en Flickr


109463792554608 por henrotteaudrey, en Flickr


109463819221272 por henrotteaudrey, en Flickr



109462742554713 por henrotteaudrey, en Flickr


109462719221382 por henrotteaudrey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

109463419221312 por henrotteaudrey, en Flickr


109464682554519 por henrotteaudrey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/luisp007/14144970230/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luisp007/14351786873/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm Puig Campana por Jose A. Buenaposada Wilcocks, en Flickr


Benidorm por alejandrogarciagadea, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parc de I'Aiguera, Benidorm por Baz Richardson, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/demetrio1963/14347280243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde el Puig Campana hasta el Hotel Bali, La Cala del Tio Ximo y la Glorieta de Benidorm por JORGE JUAN OLTRA SIRVENT, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rincones de Benidorm por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ayto de Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto de Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto de Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto de Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto de Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto de Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


Ayto de Benidorm por Zancudas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm por wwilliamm, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootynolan/14199615397/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Benidorm por wwilliamm, en Flickr


Benidorm por wwilliamm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Noche Ciudad de Benidorm ( Alicante ) by Nacho, en Flickr

Cae la Tarde , Benidorm ( Alicante ) by Nacho, en Flickr

Benidorm (20) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24366027338/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/37507729974/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24366034918/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm (14) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr


Benidorm (12) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr


Benidorm (10) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm (8) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr

Benidorm (6) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr

Benidorm (3) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm i Calp by Juan José Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr



Benidorm (23) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr


Benidorm coche cadillac (2) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


benidorm7 by Victor Syrtsov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

benidorm18 by Victor Syrtsov, en Flickr



Benidorm by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, en Flickr



Benidorm i Calp by Juan José Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr


Benidorm by M & M's travels & trips, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm i Calp by Juan José Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr


Benidorm i Calp by Juan José Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr


Benidorm i Calp by Juan José Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr

Benidorm i Calp by Juan José Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr


Benidorm i Calp by Juan José Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

8 by Scandi Homes, en Flickr


7 by Scandi Homes, en Flickr


6 by Scandi Homes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Villajoyosa by William Helsen, en Flickr


Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr



Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Villajoyosa by William Helsen, en Flickr


Villajoyosa by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


Hotel Dinastyc by jgonzalez6, en Flickr


Hotel Melià by jgonzalez6, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm. Panorámica desde la Torre de l'Aguiló. by Benjamín Moreno, en Flickr


BENIDORM (42) by ANGEL JOSE LOPEZ ALMAGRO, en Flickr


Benidorm. Pamorámica desde la Torre de l'Aguiló. by Benjamín Moreno, en Flickr


BENIDORM (23) by ANGEL JOSE LOPEZ ALMAGRO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm. Panorámica de la ciudad. by Benjamín Moreno, en Flickr


Benidorm. Detalle de la ciudad. by Benjamín Moreno, en Flickr


Benidorm. Desde la ladera de Sierra Helada. by Benjamín Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm by jgonzalez6, en Flickr


Sierra Cortina y Puig Campana. Terra Mitica by jgonzalez6, en Flickr


BENIDORM (3) by ANGEL JOSE LOPEZ ALMAGRO, en Flickr


Benidorm. 2017. September. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


Benidorm. 2017. September. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr



2017 holiday spain portugal france by Dimitry Smit, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr

BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr

BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2017 holiday spain portugal france by Dimitry Smit, en Flickr

Sunset Holidays by Sunset Holidays, en Flickr

Sunset Holidays by Sunset Holidays, en Flickr


Sunset Holidays by Sunset Holidays, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm by Alexander Sheludyakov, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - OCTOBER 2017 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm 2018 by Darren Crisp, en Flickr

Benidorm 2018 by Darren Crisp, en Flickr

benidorm by david perez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 2018 by Darren Crisp, en Flickr Benidorm


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 2018 by Darren Crisp, en Flickr Benidorm


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 2018 by Darren Crisp, en Flickr Benidorm


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

error


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm desde el Mirador del Castillo./ Benidorm from the Castle Viewpoint. by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm_DSC4553 by Chris Belsten, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

IMG_3265 by manuel iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

IMG_3291 by manuel iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Paseando por Benidorm by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm_DSC4312 by Chris Belsten, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 2018 by Darren Crisp, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

westernsaloon_fiestas2014_3 by Hoteles Benidorm, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Hotel Presidente Benidorm by Hoteles Benidorm, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Poniente Beach, Benidorm by Pat Mcgill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

at the minute 29 she goes to Benidrom, really nice what she says



nekane98 said:


>


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm. 2017. September. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Terra Natura (Benidorm) by María Teresa Álvarez Millán, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, an inland view. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Paseando por Benidorm by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

No todo está construído... by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm desde la torre by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Levante beach. Benidorm. Costa Blanca. Spain. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 by Johna Photographs, en Flickr


----------



## Aqua_Chicago (May 15, 2010)

the intempo building is amazing¡¡¡

https://greatbuildingsoftheworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

BENIDORM PRIDE - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm by Nicolas Vigier, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm. Levante beach. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Seat. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 by Johna Photographs, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 27 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 by Elena Jursina, en Flickr


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Never heard of this city before but it looks pretty good.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

jalapenopepper89 said:


> Never heard of this city before but it looks pretty good.


It was a small town on the coast, but it became a Mecca of sun and beach tourism in Europe

http://en.visitbenidorm.es/ver/3218/ayuntamiento-de-benidorm.html


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm #12 by Cesar Bel, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm 10 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Levante Beach, Benidorm by Baz Richardson, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Poniente Beach, Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Poniente Beach, Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

(140/15) 
Mirador de la Punta del Cavall (Benidorm) by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

(338/17) 
Un instante by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Beach beds Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, Poniente by Manuel Moral Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm by --LUiS AFB--, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

IMG_3903 by --LUiS AFB--, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Parque de l'Aigüera by --LUiS AFB--, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Terra Natura
Terra Natura (Benidorm) by María Teresa Álvarez Millán, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm desde las alturas by tomas bejar, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Poniente Beach, Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CALA DE FINESTRAT by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


CALA DE FINESTRAT by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CALA DE FINESTRAT by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


CALA DE FINESTRAT by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


CALA DE FINESTRAT by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


CALA DE FINESTRAT by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandojc/44611502214/sizes/l


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


IMG_5372 by Richard Munden, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM PRIDE - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


Poniente Beach, Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


oniente Beach, Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


Poniente Beach, Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr



Poniente Beach, Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de levante. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


Playa de levante. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


Tumbados a la bartola. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


20180929_154732 by MIANSELU Serrano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5385 by Richard Munden, en Flickr

BENIDORM - SEPTEMBER 2018 by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm y su amanecer by Jotomo62, en Flickr


Benidorm at night by Damian Czy, en Flickr


Hora azul sobre Benidorm by Angel Vázquez Pereiras, en Flickr


Playa de Levante por la noche. / Levante Beach at Night (Benidorm, Alicante, Spain) by Alberto Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Benidorm by Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr


Benidorm by Al Vlad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pollylew/42923472284/sizes/l


Sol Pelicanos Hotel, Benidorm, March 21st 2018 by Matt Taylor, en Flickr


Ad the top of Benidrom by Kata L., en Flickr


Aqualandia by Paul Gibson, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

CALA DE FINESTRAT by CovBoy2007, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

Benidorm, Alicante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

#Benidorm #beach #playa #sea #mar by Enrique Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

spain_7_benidorm-11 by Victor K, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

benidorm. by Virginia Gz, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Ultimos trasteros en venta en Benidorm by asegilbenidorm, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm/Altea/Pollop. by Kevin Gallagher, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

(0158/13) Aún nos queda tiempo by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr Benidorm.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm/Altea/Pollop. by Kevin Gallagher, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

28102018-Benidorm 2018_905 by Joanjo Puertos Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Edificio Intempo by Jotomo62, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

2013-Spain-Benidorm-Night-005 by Alex Neshitoff, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Shipping Lines by Stephen, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Jugando al Tetris en Benidorm (2) by Antón Osolev, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, Terra Natura, June, 2012 by Elena Jursina, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 by Elena Jursina, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Puig Campana by David Vidal, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

GA Benidorm 061 by GA Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Wer's mag ... by Uli Zimmermann, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, June, 2012 by Elena Jursina, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm Rincon de Loix by ARTURO, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Panorama of Benidorm by Anton Tkachenko, en Flickr. Welcome.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm at night. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Poniente Beach and the marina at Benidorm by Baz Richardson, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm from the hill by Baz Richardson, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

GA Benidorm 015 by GA Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

GA Benidorm 025 by GA Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm skyline - photographed from Grand Luxor Hotel by Paul Gibson, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm Beach Panorama by RickyLoca, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

A7305675.jpg by nilsenJa, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

GA Benidorm 032 by GA Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 by Elena Jursina, en Flickr


----------

